# Northern California



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Preferably Antioch, Brentwood, or Oakley area. 

Looking for support group to talk with or just hang out and talk about our lives to each other.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

the broader bay area may be an option


----------



## xoblackwidowx7 (Aug 10, 2012)

hello


----------



## SoleCollectorAir23 (Mar 17, 2013)

Stockton, sacramento?


----------

